# How I recognize CxLL (doesn't work for NMCxLL) (Warning: ~250 kb of images)



## blah (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, there's been a request for how I recognize COLL and another for my algs, so here it is.

Why have I omitted the yellow crosses? I've already tried rendering an image or two with the yellow crosses, but they just looked very cluttered. I think it's much clearer without the crosses. Besides, the thread title says CxLL, so the cross isn't necessary 

*The main idea in this recognition system: You have 4 stickers to look at. Identify 2 stickers that share the same color, ignore the rest. Simple enough?*

Note: For algs that are not optimal, I've added the optimal QTM and HTM lengths for these cases for comparison purposes.

*U cases*






AUF to this position then look at the 4 purple stickers to identify same colors.





Front bar. RU 2-gen.
R' U' R U' R' U2' R2 U R' U R U2' R' (16q/13f/Sune + Sune/2-gen optimal)





Back bar. Diagonal swap.
R' U2' R F U' R' U' R U F' (11q/10f/QTM and HTM optimal)





Front back bars.
R' U' L U' R U2' [f] U' R U [f'] R' U' R U2' L' (16q/14f) (Optimal QTM/HTM: 14q/13f)





Slash.
[f] U2' L U' R2 [f] R U' R' [f'] R2 U' (12q/9f/conjugated commutator/QTM and HTM optimal)
Pretty nice RUL one: R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' U R (12q/11f/QTM optimal)





Backslash.
[f'] U2' R' [f] R U2' R' D R U2' R (12q/9f/conjugated commutator/QTM and HTM optimal)
Pretty nice RUL one: L U' R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' (12q/11f/QTM optimal)





Cross.
R' U2' R U2' L U2' R' U2' R U2' L' (16q/11f) (Domino alg) (Optimal QTM/HTM: 12q/9f)
[u' r] U2' R2 [f] R U2' R' D2 R U2' R (14q/9f/conjugated commutator/HTM optimal)

----------

*T cases*





AUF to this position then look at the 4 purple stickers to identify same colors.





Front back bars. RU 2-gen.
R U2' R' U' R U' R2 U2' R U R' U R (16q/13f/Sune + Sune/2-gen optimal)





Left right bars. Diagonal swap.
[f] (R') U' R D R' U2' R' Uw'  R U' R' [f'] R U2' R' (15q/13f) (Optimal QTM/HTM: 14q/11f)





Front bar.
R' U R U2' R' [f] U' R [f'] R U' Rw (11q/10f/QTM and HTM optimal)





Back bar.
[f] (R') U' R2 [f'] R U2' R' U2' L U2' R U2' R' (16q/11f) (Domino alg) (Optimal QTM/HTM: 12q/9f)
[r] U R2 [f] R U2' R' D2 R U2' R2 (14q/9f/conjugated commutator/HTM optimal)





Right bar.
(U') Rw' U' R U L U' R' U (8q/8f/commutator/QTM and HTM optimal) (end of "standard" E perm)





Left bar.
(U') Rw U R' U' [f] U' R [f'] R U' (8q/8f/commutator/QTM and HTM optimal)

----------

*S cases*





AUF to this position then look at the 4 purple stickers to identify same colors.





Left bar. RU 2-gen.
R' U2' R U R' U R (8q/7f/Sune/QTM and HTM optimal)





Right bar. Diagonal swap.
(U') R U R' [f] R U' R [f'] R U' L U2' R' (12q/11f/QTM and HTM optimal)





Left right bars.
[f] (R) U [f'] R U2' [f] U' R' U [f'] U2' R2 [f] R U' R' D (15q/12f) (Optimal QTM/HTM: 12q/10f)





Slash.
[f] (R) U' [f'] R U R' U' L U2' R U2' R' (12q/10f/HTM optimal)





Backslash.
(U) R U' [f] U' R [f'] R' U' Rw (7q/7f/Niklas/commutator/QTM and HTM optimal)





Cross.
(U') R' U2' R U2' L U' R' [f] R U' D (12q/10f/HTM optimal)

----------

*A cases*





AUF to this position then look at the 4 purple stickers to identify same colors.





Right bar. RU 2-gen.
(U2') R U2' R' U' R U' R' (8q/7f/Sune/QTM and HTM optimal)





Left bar. Diagonal swap.
(U') R' U' R U' L U' R' U L' U2' R (11q/12f/QTM and HTM optimal)





Left right bars.
[f] (R') U' R D R' U2' R2 [f] R' U R U2' R' L' (15q/12f) (Optimal QTM/HTM: 12q/10f)





Slash.
(U) R' [f] R U R' D R U' (7q/7f/Niklas/QTM and HTM optimal)





Backslash.
[f] (R) U [f'] R' U' R U L' U2' R' U2' R (12q/10f/HTM optimal)





Cross.
(U') R U2' R' U2' [f] U' R [f'] R U' R' Rw (12q/10f/HTM optimal)

----------

*Pi cases*





No need to AUF. First identify the case by looking at the 4 purple stickers, then AUF.





Right bar. RU 2-gen.
R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R (14q/9f/2-gen optimal)





Left bar. Diagonal swap.
[f] U' R' U R' [f'] R U' L' U' R' U' R U' R' Rw (14q/14f/QTM optimal)





Left right bars.
(U2) [f] U' R [f'] R U' L U' R' U' R U' R' (11q/11f/Niklas + Sune/QTM and HTM optimal)





Slash.
(U) R U2' R' U' R U' R2 [f] R U R' [f'] R U L' (15q/13f/Sune + Niklas) (Optimal QTM/HTM: 13q/12f)





Backslash.
(U) R U' [f] U' R [f'] R' U' [f] U2' R U' R U R2 U' (15q/13f/Niklas + Sune) (Optimal QTM/HTM: 13q/12f)





Cross.
R U  R U' R' U R U2' R' U' R U R' F' (15q/14f) (Optimal QTM/HTM: 14q/11f)

----------

*H cases*





No need to AUF. First identify the case by looking at the 4 purple stickers, then AUF.





Left right bars. RU 2-gen.
R U2' R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' (12q/11f/Sune + Sune/2-gen optimal)





Front back bars. Diagonal swap.
(U') R U  R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' F' (14q/14f/QTM optimal)
2H alg: F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (14q/14f/QTM optimal)





Left/right bar.
(U2') R U2' R' L' U2' R U' R' U2' L U' R U' R' (17q/14f) (Optimal QTM/HTM: 14q/11f)
Another nice RUL one: (U) L' U R U' L U' R' U2 L' U R U' R' L (15q/14f)





Front/back bar.
(U') R' U' R U' R' U' L U' R U L' (11f/11q/Sune + Niklas/QTM and HTM optimal)

*The important stuff*

Cases U, T, S and A can be identified by looking at *the U and F faces only*, which means no cube tilts needed, but there's a forced initial AUF needed to recognize them, so choose algs with no initial AUF to avoid move redundancy.

Cases Pi and H can be identified by looking at *the U face only*, so there's no forced initial AUF, so learn to recognize the cases from all directions, so you can choose algs to be executed from any direction.

I've specifically mentioned the RU 2-gen cases and the diagonal swap cases because I think it's a good idea to know them well. If you don't want to learn all of COLL, at least learn these cases so 1. you can completely avoid E, N, V and Y perms (the high-move-count, annoying PLLs), and 2. you don't miss any opportunity at a 2-gen LL.

Don't worry, I haven't forgotten case L, I'll talk about it later. It's... different.

This will be updated soon.


----------



## blah (Jun 16, 2009)

Bump.

Underwent major update. Re-rendered and re-uploaded images, smaller size now. Steps for recognition should be clear by now. Algs to be added.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 16, 2009)

Very good!
For some of the cases, I recognize the same way, but I did not think of a whole system this way! Your Sune and Anti-Sune recognitions are quite clever. My way of recognizing T is really weird (different AUFs for cases), your way is much better.
Now where's that list of LUR algs?  (Specifically for the slash cases.)


----------



## James (Jun 17, 2009)

Would it be practical to use these with ZZLL algorithms? Is so, could anyone please tell me how?


----------



## Ellis (Jun 18, 2009)

James said:


> Would it be practical to use these with ZZLL algorithms? Is so, could anyone please tell me how?



Well... let's see. A good number of people who use ZZ do use these algorithms, although it's been in debate as to whether or not it is any faster than just using OLL+PLL. The corner only OLLs are extremely fast on their own. If you're looking to drop your ZZ last layer times, this algorithm set probably won't help all that much. As for "how" to use them, I'm not really sure what you mean... you get to the last layer, preform one of these algs and are left with (if anything) an edge only permutation. More chance for a step skip (I think it's 1/12 times you will get a 1LLL), but some of the corner+edge PLLs are probably faster than say, a Z-perm. That together with relatively slow recognition and execution of COLLs with likely lead to some LL times that are worse than would have been just using OLL and PLL.


----------



## James (Jun 18, 2009)

No--I'm not using COLL. I'm learning ZZLL, as in the ZZ-b method--during the last 1x2x3 block, I permute two opposite last layer edges, and then solve the last layer in a single algorithm. How could I use a recognition system like this to recognize my cases?


----------



## Ellis (Jun 18, 2009)

James said:


> No--I'm not using COLL. I'm learning ZZLL, as in the ZZ-b method--during the last 1x2x3 block, I permute two opposite last layer edges, and then solve the last layer in a single algorithm. How could I use a recognition system like this to recognize my cases?



Ah ok. Damn I typed all that up. When I see ZZLL I just assume it means any sort of LL with ZZ, which could be a few variations. I would think that this recognition method could be use with ZZLL, you'd just have to note which edges need to be permuted. But yea I've never though about how to do that efficiently. I don't think I can help very much here... I would wait for someone more experienced to help out here, sorry


----------



## blah (Jun 18, 2009)

Umm no. ZZLL means an LL with all edges oriented and 2 opposite edges permuted.

Yes you first need to be able to recognize COLL to recognize ZZLL.


----------



## blah (Jun 19, 2009)

Bump. Updated with my OH algs and how they were derived.

L case to be added. S and A cases to be updated (haven't found algs yet ).


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 23, 2009)

This is similar to how I recognize cases. Do you use these for OH?


----------



## blah (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes it's no coincidence that it's similar. This is just the "traditional/normal" method for recognizing COLL.

Only the Sune and Antisune cases are probably new and hopefully, handy for some. I haven't seen this recognition system for Sune and Antisune anywhere else yet.

And yes, the algs are (kinda obviously) for OH. I'll add 2H algs as soon as I find good ones.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 29, 2009)

(Kind of a bump) I'll be waiting for you to add the rest of the OH algs. This might actually get me motivated to do some OH...


----------



## blah (Jul 22, 2009)

Bump. Added all Sune and Antisune algs, spent the last 4 hours searching and trying all of it by hand.

IMHO, ergonomy-wise, Antisune algs are the best among all 7 cases. Movecount-wise, the Sunes and Antisunes have only one case each that's not optimal. So, contrary to what almost everyone will tell you, I say learn the Sunes and Antisunes first since they're as easy to recognize as all other cases, and they have the shortest (and fastest) algs  (referring to OH)

Of course, that looong first post is far from perfect, please feel free to point out any errors or vague/unclear explanations  Don't hesitate to ask me any questions about the recognition technique if it's still unclear.

To-do: Add L cases and recognition technique.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, I really like your recognition technique, thanks!


----------



## Musturd (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks!
Now I will start learning COLL


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 7, 2009)

Blah, I've sent you a PM but I know they tend to hide themselves... When are you going to finish the L section? I'm blazing through your tutorial and I LOVE how this is going so fast so far for me (Recognition is a breeze using your method) 

I want more! lol


----------



## eragg0 (Aug 11, 2009)

can't wait for last case 
Learning these for 2x2 and 3x3 (If i change to roux or ZZ)


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey, any updates on this one?


----------



## mazei (Aug 25, 2009)

blah??(hears echos)


----------



## enigmahack (Aug 25, 2009)

I tried PM'ing, no response LOL


----------



## blah (Aug 25, 2009)

Really sorry guys, I really don't have the time to do this right now, I'm just starting college and everything's just hectic and stuff. I don't even have time to update my timer, let alone rendering POV-Ray images.

But like I said, my recognition technique for the L case is not the same as all the other cases, and I honestly don't think it's any better than the "standard" recognition technique, so you might as well go with the standard one.

I'll definitely add it in the future, don't worry about that, but given the current state of affairs in my life, I'm almost certain that it won't happen any time soon. Probably in a month or two. Sorry guys.

By the way, thanks Lucas


----------



## Musturd (Oct 5, 2009)

When you get a chance, could you share some 2H algs as well?
I'm going to try and make a chart with your images and recognition and Jason Baum's algorithms, but the Sune and Anti-Sune sets are AUFed differently, so correlating the algorithms will be annoying and the end result will probably be an inefficient algorithm.

However, since I'm impatient, and it seems like your busy, I'm going to try this anyway.

You get the point.


----------



## nitay6669 (Aug 12, 2010)

i learned every single coll i know from your list since they are the best...
but i just cant figure out what this"  means as in some of the pi cases 
can someone explain please


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 12, 2010)

nitay6669 said:


> i learned every single coll i know from your list since they are the best...
> but i just cant figure out what this"  means as in some of the pi cases
> can someone explain please




 is the same as a y rotation


----------



## nitay6669 (Aug 13, 2010)

thank's now it fits but why blah didnt just wrote Y


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 13, 2010)

nitay6669 said:


> thank's now it fits but why blah didnt just wrote Y



Because he felt like using Japanese notation for rotations. Same goes with [f] (which is z) and [r] (which is x).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 13, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> nitay6669 said:
> 
> 
> > thank's now it fits but why blah didnt just wrote Y
> ...



and japanese cool


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 13, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > nitay6669 said:
> ...



+ichi

^see what i did there?

also i think its easier to understand [r] then x. When i think of x/x' i think x acts like an R/R'.


----------



## Edward (Aug 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



-に
Don't do it again >:q


----------



## Diniz (Sep 11, 2010)

Still waiting on L cases!


----------



## mariano.aquino (Mar 28, 2012)

Diniz said:


> Still waiting on L cases!


 
Recognition of L cases is easy but more complex than the other cases, since there's two stages, sort of a two-look recognition. Here's how I do it.
First AUF misoriented corners UFL and UBR. Make sure 
You must look at 3 stickers (UFL, UBR, FUR; name them 1, 2, 3) and analyze relationship between 1 and 2, and then 2 and 3.
They can be:
Same color (S)
Opposite colors (O)
Adjacent colors (A)

With these patterns we can identify all six cases.

I'll name them as "X/Y" showing the rel between 1-2 and 2-3 (e.g.: 1 and 2 same color, 2 and 3 opposite = S/O )

S/A:
(y) R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2
S/O:
L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2
O/A:
(y) l U' R' D R U R' D' x
O/O:
r' U L D'L' U' L D x
A/A/S (3 and 1 are the same color!):
R U R' U (R U' R' U R U' R' U) R U2 R' (no corner swap)
A/A/O (3 and 1 are opposite colors!):
R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 (diagonal swap)

I hope you find this useful. Let me know what you think!


----------



## timeless (Mar 28, 2012)

mariano.aquino said:


> Recognition of L cases is easy but more complex than the other cases, since there's two stages, sort of a two-look recognition. Here's how I do it.
> First AUF misoriented corners UFL and UBR. Make sure
> You must look at 3 stickers (UFL, UBR, FUR; name them 1, 2, 3) and analyze relationship between 1 and 2, and then 2 and 3.
> They can be:
> ...


 
do you have 2-gen algs for oh?


----------



## Escher (Mar 28, 2012)

timeless said:


> do you have 2-gen algs for oh?


 
Here are some 2gen OCLLs (you cannot do any non-solved CP COLL cases using <R, U>):

H: R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
T: (FR antisune) (BR antisune)
U: (BR sune) (FR sune)
L: (sune) U (BR sune)

I assume you know the 2gen Pi and Sunes...


----------

